# Sig Request



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Looking for a sig with all info in my current sig on the new one. Use whatever source images you would like but just request that Wanderlei Silva is the fighter featured.

I will rep all submissions of the sig and will give what credits I am able to the one I choose!

Too damn busy to work on a new one for myself right now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah I just boxed up my computer to send it to dell. The computer I am on right now doesn't have Photoshop on it. 

It's all good though. There are a lot of talented GFX artists here and I am sure that one of them will help you.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Composure! Ended up going with yours  It was the only one submitted but I really like it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Thanks Composure! Ended up going with yours  It was the only one submitted but I really like it.


You're welcome.


----------

